# new ham and handheld



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

Just passed the test and getting first radio shortly. Starting with handheld and working up from there...still lots to learn. Opted for a Yaesu 270.
Couple of things on the outside I liked and still lots to learn on the inside.
It's a water proof model as I am an outdoor person anyway, not discounting that durability. Another thing it has is an optional change out for AA batteries. Redundancy in power supply has to be a good thing. It's just the VHF band, but that seems to be a good starter mode for local comm.
It's a whole new field of learning and looking forward to it. Already have a prepper network to tie into which makes for practical learning right away.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Google "emcomm box" for when you get ready to move into mobile or base units. 

Welcome to amature radio.


----------



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks, I'l check it out...


----------

